# Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)



## Ernie123 (22. Juni 2007)

*Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*

Also ich hab folgende Bezeichnung auf meinen Corsairs:

VS512MB667D2
Ja, das kann ich auch noch entschlüsseln:
VS=ValueSelect
512MB Pro Riegel aus dem Kit
667Mhz DDR2

Aber ab jetzt bin ich ratlos:
64M8CFEG                             gut 64*8 ergibt 512
PS0900648 Könnte auch PSO900648 sein.
QCB142-P93G


----------



## Nexus76 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*



			
				Ernie123 am 22.06.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab folgende Bezeichnung auf meinen Corsairs:
> 
> VS512MB667D2
> Ja, das kann ich auch noch entschlüsseln:
> ...



schau mal hier.


----------



## Ernie123 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*



			
				Nexus76 am 22.06.2007 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernie123 am 22.06.2007 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, ich war jetzt bei Corsair, aber wirklich weiter gebracht hat mich das leider nicht, ich möchte nämlich rausbekommen welche Chips auf meinem Ram werkeln. Hab jetzt noch die LOT- und die Seriennummer:
0646253-0-633146


----------



## keithcaputo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*

http://ramlist.infinityx.nl/ddr2/


----------



## olstyle (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*

Bei den Value Select kannst du doch direkt die Chips sehen, warum liest du die Bezeichnung da nicht einfach ab ?
Da Corsair afaik keine festen Chipzulieferer für bestimmte Serien hat gibt es eh keinen anderen Weg als sich die Chips direkt an zu gucken.


----------



## Ernie123 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*

Die sind rebranded, soll heißen steht nur Corsair und der angegebene Kram drauf.


----------



## keithcaputo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kann jemand die RAM-Bezeichnung entschlüsseln? (Corsair ValueSelect)*



			
				Ernie123 am 22.06.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind rebranded, soll heißen steht nur Corsair und der angegebene Kram drauf.


Dann kannst es vergessen, denn wie oben schon gesagt, nimmt Corsair mal von diesem, mal von jenem Hersteller ICs, und wenns umgelabelt ist, kann keiner sagen, welcher Hersteller das nun war.
Probier sonst mal CPU-Z aus, das liest ja auch n paar Daten aus...aber ich denk mal, da wird dann bei Manufacturer auch Corsair stehen.

Einzige Möglichkeit: direkt bei Corsair anhand der Seriennummer erfragen, die führen sicher Buch darüber, in welchem Zeitraum die hergestellt wurden, und auch welche ICs da grad verbaut wurden.
Ob man den Aufwand betreibt, das alles nachzugucken, nur weil ein einzelner Kunde, der Billig-RAM gekauft hat, die leise Hoffnung auf tolle Übertaktungsreserven durch Micron-Chips hat, bezweifle ich allerdings!


----------

